# Swine Flu { WARNING, This poem is offensive}



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2017)

*There's a wide spread epidemic
and it's making America sick
seems like all the "Men" in power
are ruled by their dicks

Presidents and Politicians 
caught with their pants down
seXcapades in high places
there's a virus going around

They all have the same symptoms 
they can't keep their zippers zipped
and they were all "eXposed"
when they let their morals slip

Power turned them into Pigs
when they were ruled by their dicks
must be something in the water
that turned them into pricks



*


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 13, 2017)

Didn't offend me, when you're 14 w/ raging hormones it's one thing - you can learn from mistakes and grow up respecting the opposite sex (these guys never learned).  Maybe they need the old whap the side of their head with a two by four and maybe they would quit acting like the south end of a north bound horse.  Maybe these recent events will result in positive changes(?).  

As for the poem, my only comment "something in the water" might be more effective as "something in the sty"; something in the water seems a little stale.


----------



## ned (Dec 13, 2017)

hello - fair comment Fire, put over with delicious vitriol.

the thing is, it has been a worldwide epidemic since the dawn of civilisation...
just nowadays, thank goodness, these episodes are not so tolerated or swept under the carpet.

power attracts, and men being men, will sometimes take advantage or act far too cocky (pun intended)
but, no excuses suffice in today's climate.

love this-
*They all have the same symptoms 
they can't keep their zippers zipped  - *direct and funny.

needed saying Fire.........Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello, midnight  Thank you for reading my rant... when I put in the title that the poem is " offensive" that was just my way of saying the whole subject is offensive... Every day, on the news... another scandal filled with salacious details... Matt Lauer [NBC News anchor} that famous chef, [ cant remember his name} NFL football stars... I mean, seriously... 
Yeah " something in the water" IS so cliché .... but it works for my purpose... there must be Viagra in the White House water...


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2017)

ned said:


> hello - fair comment Fire, put over with delicious vitriol.
> 
> the thing is, it has been a worldwide epidemic since the dawn of civilisation...
> just nowadays, thank goodness, these episodes are not so tolerated or swept under the carpet.
> ...




I always wondered... does power corrupt??? OR, are corrupt people drawn to power..... thanks ned, always a pleasure to read your thoughts...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2017)

ned said:


> hello - fair comment Fire, put over with delicious vitriol.
> 
> the thing is, it has been a worldwide epidemic since the dawn of civilisation...
> just nowadays, thank goodness, these episodes are not so tolerated or swept under the carpet.
> ...


an 'endemic'?


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Dec 13, 2017)

Lol what a hilarious piece! Wasn't offended at all!


----------



## PiP (Dec 13, 2017)

What can I say, Juls... your poem hit home with its powerful message. Loved the humorous twist. Are you a budding Pam Ayres?

just a suggestion to help the flow...

*Power turned them into Pigs
when they were ruled by their dicks <-------- then they were ruled by their dicks
must be something in the water
that turned them into pricks <--- that turned them into little pricks*


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 13, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> *There's a wide spread epidemic
> and it's making America sick
> seems like all the "Men" in power
> are ruled by their dicks
> ...





I disavow any of my DNA that is not conducting itself in a PC manner.


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 13, 2017)

PiP said:


> What can I say, Juls... your poem hit home with it's powerful message. Loved the humorous twist. Are you a budding Pam Ayres?
> 
> just a suggestion to help the flow...
> 
> ...




Good suggestion direction.
How about continuing the Pig characterization to _twisted pricks.  _​Referencing the tail here.


----------



## andrewclunn (Dec 13, 2017)

I like this poem, but at the same time it's not anything I really find offensive (which I sort of wanted).  If I were to tackle this it would be much more low brow with several Anthony Wiener puns and a line about America basically asking for it with what it's been wearing.  Glad a more mature person tackled this subject... but seriously, not even one Anthony Wiener joke?


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 14, 2017)

andrewclunn
 not even one Anthony Wiener joke?
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Doesn't his very name serve that function?


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 14, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> *There's a wide spread epidemic
> and it's making America sick
> seems like all the "Men" in power
> are ruled by their dicks
> ...





One of these (insert characterizing label) recently used a gun to keep from becoming a repeat offender (Dan Johnson). I must say that in the U.S. it does look as if the tide of misogyny is ebbing .
Wonderin' if the Brits would consider making firearms available to their lawmakers in special circumstances.


----------



## Nellie (Dec 14, 2017)

andrewclunn said:


> I like this poem, but at the same time it's not anything I really find offensive (which I sort of wanted).  If I were to tackle this it would be much more low brow with several Anthony Wiener puns and a line about America basically asking for it with what it's been wearing.  Glad a more mature person tackled this subject... but seriously, not even one Anthony Wiener joke?



I DO find this poem offensive, so why add another fool like Anthony Wiener to the mess? A mature person needed to tackle this subject? C'mon........
this crap has been going on since the beginning of mankind and these creeps aren't worth any more attention!!


----------



## TL Murphy (Dec 14, 2017)

While I agree that sexual predation is offensive and destructive, it’s hardly news.  It’s been going on forever.  Maybe things will change, maybe not.  My real suspicion is that the wave of sex scandals in the news is a diversion from the real news that the major news stations refuse to address.


----------



## andrewclunn (Dec 14, 2017)

Nellie said:


> I DO find this poem offensive, so why add another fool like Anthony Wiener to the mess? A mature person needed to tackle this subject? C'mon........
> this crap has been going on since the beginning of mankind and these creeps aren't worth any more attention!!



I'm curious, what about this poem do you find offensive?  If it simply the result of the subject matter it touches?


----------



## Pelwrath (Dec 14, 2017)

Very nicelyand humorously done. Tongue in cheek would be an appropriate comment.  Lord Acton would agree, I’ve no doubt.

I enjoyed your observations and verbalidge in expressing it.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 14, 2017)

andrewclunn said:


> I like this poem, but at the same time it's not anything I really find offensive (which I sort of wanted).  If I were to tackle this it would be much more low brow with several Anthony Wiener puns and a line about America basically asking for it with what it's been wearing.  Glad a more mature person tackled this subject... but seriously, not even one Anthony Wiener joke?





Andrew, by including in the title, that this poem is offensive, I meant the acts perpetuated against women, by men in power... I was not making a joke of the many women affected by the behavior of these men... but I was kinda poking fun at the men who should be focused on doing their job, but are distracted by their dicks...




TL Murphy said:


> While I agree that sexual predation is offensive and destructive, it’s hardly news.  It’s been going on forever.  Maybe things will change, maybe not.  My real suspicion is that the wave of sex scandals in the news is a diversion from the real news that the major news stations refuse to address.




Exactly.... well said, and I thank you..


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 14, 2017)

Pelwrath said:


> Very nicelyand humorously done. Tongue in cheek would be an appropriate comment.  Lord Acton would agree, I’ve no doubt.
> 
> I enjoyed your observations and verbalidge in expressing it.




That was the tone I was going for... I enjoyed writing this, because I enjoyed playing with the words and phrases... thank you for your comment


----------



## Nellie (Dec 14, 2017)

TL Murphy said:


> While I agree that sexual predation is offensive and destructive, it’s hardly news.  It’s been going on forever.  Maybe things will change, maybe not.  My real suspicion is that the wave of sex scandals in the news is a diversion from the real news that the major news stations refuse to address.



My point, exactly! I only expressed it differently! It is offensive, as the title warns. This craziness has been going on for centuries, not only in politics, but all sorts of workplaces. That is why it is offensive to me. I've experienced it too when I was working in the airlines. Pilots do it, too!

Men will not change.......... they're testosterone is always raging.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh that’s clever Carole.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 14, 2017)

For a better understanding of the theme of this thread,
I recommend the reading of mine about the end of the patriarchy 
and the return of the wisdom of the Feminine to our world:

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/167598-The-Patriarchy-And-Warfare-Through-The-Ages?highlight=

* * *


​


----------



## SilverMoon (Dec 14, 2017)

Yo ma* Dude*tte! It's not easy being a fe*male men*tor when writing about *man*handling.

I'd like to share some *his*tory about growing older.

Now that I've stopped *men*ustrating, I went to my *guy*nocologist to discuss my *men*apause symptoms. Shocked! I was informed that I needed a *His*torectomy.

  Of all the *men*dacidies! After *sir*gery (sp) he overcharged me. And this is just one example how we wo_*men *_can be* man*ipulated *Dick*tors (sp).

Damn! I was so mad! I had a *me*ntal breakdown, _*man*_upliated once again! But all is fine now. I go dis*guy*sed as a man.

Yours truely, no longer *miss*guided.


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 14, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Yo ma* Dude*tte! It's not easy being a fe*male men*tor when writing about *man*handling.
> 
> I'd like to share some *his*tory about growing older.
> 
> ...




lmao


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 14, 2017)

LMAO!!!! If you penned this.... then you deserve the Mad Hatter Award.....


----------



## SilverMoon (Dec 14, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *FireMajic*LMAO!!!! If you penned this.... then you deserve the Mad Hatter Award..... :wink:



I certainly did pen this! It was_* men*_t (sp) for you. And a good release for me! 

Glad you got a good LMAO!!!!  Yours, Miss Silly


----------

